# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] EPROM Programmer

## steliosp.

Αναζητώ προγραμματιστή για EPRPOM κατά προτίμηση USB, της σειράς TL866CS TL866II κλπ.
Αν κάποιος αναβαθμίστηκε και είναι διατεθειμένος να αποχωριστεί τον παλιό του σε λογική τιμή, ας επικοινωνήσει.

----------

